# Big and Tall Action Pics & Vids



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Every other forum has them why can't this forum have one?

I'll start.
I fit well into Clyde territory at 6'6" 250lbs.

Issaquah WA - Duthie Hill MTB Park sender








Falls City OR - Black Rock MTB Area - Skills Centre








Falls City OR - Black Rock MTB Area - Granny's Kitchen








I just bought a steel HT 29er and I am enjoying immensely!
Pemberton BC - Mission Impossible








Whistler BC (home) - Train Wreck








And, here's a vid that I just recently put together of me riding my 29er. This bike is pretty sweet!





Alright!
Now it's your turn! 
Lets show those puny people that we can ride!!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Any video of me riding would definitely hurt our cause way more than it would help...lol

Nice video though. Someday I'll get a camera and do some stuff of my own.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

6'4" about 205lbs

First cyclocross









On the trials bike


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

Dude, I ain't got no pics, but dude, just wanted to say nice seeing a clyde on a Knolly. Is that a delirium? I just picked up a Chilcotin. It's my first AM bike and after some fine tuning I'm slowly realizing what an amazing bike it is.


----------



## tatt22d (Apr 25, 2012)

*not much but workin on it!*

Not as big air as these other guys but im working on it![/ATTACH]


----------



## Jasonc13 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hellz Ya RideEverything!!!! :thumbsup: Great stuff!!



I have nothing worth a dam to contribute yet:nono:


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

masonmoa said:


> Dude, I ain't got no pics, but dude, just wanted to say nice seeing a clyde on a Knolly. Is that a delirium? I just picked up a Chilcotin. It's my first AM bike and after some fine tuning I'm slowly realizing what an amazing bike it is.


Yes, it is a Knolly Delirium. 
It is a Great bike! And, up until recently it was my "one" bike that I did everything from bike park laps to epic all day rides on!
I now have just added a 29er HT to my line up so that is taking over the more pedally rides.

If the Chilcotin rides anything like the Delirium I'm sure that it'll be an amazing bike!


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

Me= Fat guy pushing up hill at the start, Lg Slopestyle at 58sec. 
OFFICIAL - Valmont Bike Park - Aerial Imaging Productions & Got Aerial - YouTube


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's another one.
I've been sitting on this footage for a bit. My motivation for editing is that my HT that I'm riding in the vid is out of commission due to warranty issues. So, I'm vicariously riding my bike through watching myself ride!

Enjoy!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

For a little perspective here's a photo of the first rock face. This pic was taken last year riding a different bike.


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

Me this morning big guy in a tight spot


----------



## Hundun (Jun 2, 2010)

tatt22d said:


> Not as big air as these other guys but im working on it![/ATTACH]


That's what it's all about! Nice contribution.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

freighttrain48 said:


> Me this morning big guy in a tight spot


Nice!
It looks like your bars barely fit through the gap!


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

RideEverything said:


> Nice!
> It looks like your bars barely fit through the gap!


They did need to cut them down a smidge


----------



## fast_monte` (Jul 6, 2009)

Here is me taking a corner at a race.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's another vid that I put together from yesterday evening's ride.

The ride/race is a weekly event hosted by the local mtb association WORCA. You pay a toonie ($2) and ride a course that is set out on a selection of trails in the valley then have an apres dinner and beer(s) provided by a couple of local businesses that sponsor that night's Toonie Ride. It's a great weekly social event/ride/race!

In this week's Toonie the course went up the Whistler Sliding Centre track (bobsled/luge track)!


----------



## RobbVII (Aug 13, 2008)

Not much air but @ 6' & 295lbs, gettin both tires off the ground on a 29er can be scarey! 
https://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid177.photobucket.com/albums/w231/RobbVII/video-2012-06-07-12-35-11.mp4


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

RobbVII said:


> Not much air but @ 6' & 295lbs, gettin both tires off the ground on a 29er can be scarey!
> https://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid177.photobucket.com/albums/w231/RobbVII/video-2012-06-07-12-35-11.mp4


I assume there is supposed to be a picture?


----------



## RobbVII (Aug 13, 2008)

RideEverything said:


> I assume there is supposed to be a picture?


Click the arrow and it is a video.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

RobbVII said:


> Click the arrow and it is a video.


I realize that you're being a smartass with that comment. However, I actually can't see anything picture or video related in your post. All that my screen is showing me is your text with no arrow to click.

Here's my smartass comment: Get some embedding skills!


----------



## RobbVII (Aug 13, 2008)

RideEverything said:


> I realize that you're being a smartass with that comment. However, I actually can't see anything picture or video related in your post. All that my screen is showing me is your text with no arrow to click.
> 
> Here's my smartass comment: Get some embedding skills!


:skep: I can see the video on my computer with no problem. Here are a few other links that might help you view it. Sorry, my computer skills are minimal, and I'm not very good at being a dick. You seem to be much better than me at both. :thumbsup: 
video-2012-06-07-12-35-11.mp4 video by RobbVII - Photobucket



video-2012-06-07-12-35-11.mp4 video by RobbVII - Photobucket


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

RobbVII said:


> :skep: I can see the video on my computer with no problem. Here are a few other links that might help you view it. Sorry, my computer skills are minimal, and I'm not very good at being a dick. You seem to be much better than me at both. :thumbsup:


No, I think you've got me beat in that department regardless of all the smilies you post following a comment like that.

And, your links bring me to photobucket but there still isn't a video I can watch.
Oh well, c'est la vie.


----------



## KAriadne (Sep 14, 2011)

I watched the embedded video just fine.


----------



## hi desert clyde (Sep 10, 2011)

yep me too. Cool vid RobbVII


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

RobbVII said:


> :skep: I can see the video on my computer with no problem. Here are a few other links that might help you view it. Sorry, my computer skills are minimal, and I'm not very good at being a dick. You seem to be much better than me at both. :thumbsup:
> video-2012-06-07-12-35-11.mp4 video by RobbVII - Photobucket


Your location says 'Mid-Michigan', I was wondering which trail is in the video?


----------



## RobbVII (Aug 13, 2008)

That is the north loop at Midland City Forest.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

290lbs one wheeling it at Kingdom Trails in Burke VT. This should be an add for salsa rims


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Is that a 26 inch bike? If it's a 29, or if they make 29 inch rims, we need to talk, haha.


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

mark! said:


> Is that a 26 inch bike? If it's a 29, or if they make 29 inch rims, we need to talk, haha.


Those wouid be 29er


----------



## OTBnoob (Jul 10, 2012)

nice video for sure


----------



## RobbVII (Aug 13, 2008)

More action pics and vids please!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

RobbVII said:


> More action pics and vids please!


Here ya go...!


----------



## BHE (Apr 10, 2011)

Great pics.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Yesterday I picked up a GoPro HD Hero2, hopefully I can get down to the trails soon and get something posted in here (after some practice with it, if it ends up being worthy of posting).


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

MhzMonster said:


> Yesterday I picked up a GoPro HD Hero2, hopefully I can get down to the trails soon and get something posted in here (after some practice with it, if it ends up being worthy of posting).


Try the timed shot setting. I believe the the Hero2 can be set to take pics every 0.5 seconds. It's kinda cool sometimes with what you end up with.
With the Hero, the one I have, it only has the setting of taking a picture every 2 seconds. That makes timing the self shot pics a little complex!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

RideEverything said:


> Try the timed shot setting. I believe the the Hero2 can be set to take pics every 0.5 seconds. It's kinda cool sometimes with what you end up with.
> With the Hero, the one I have, it only has the setting of taking a picture every 2 seconds. That makes timing the self shot pics a little complex!


Thanks! I'll give the time lapse mode a shot. I do plan on getting the WiFi BacPac and WiFi Remote just to make it easier in post-process, self timer shots, and more usable storage space on the card (less time wasted).


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

This is on the peak of Whistler Mountain on a new trail in the bike park called Top Of The World.

I'm in the orange helmet.


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

Here I am at two races, the top is is from one called Run from the Cops, the other is a Time Trial of a linear trail called Wild Turkey, riders were set off in 2 minute intervals. Having fun and losing weight!:thumbsup:


----------



## pleadguitar (Aug 20, 2010)

i watched the video too no problem


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

pleadguitar said:


> i watched the video too no problem


Thanks for pointing that out... 

...6 weeks later.


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

thanks for bring top quality stoke like this and your other photos please keep them coming!!



RideEverything said:


> This is on the peak of Whistler Mountain on a new trail in the bike park called Top Of The World.
> 
> I'm in the orange helmet.
> View attachment 715210


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

The bigger you are the harder you fall


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

rossluzz said:


> The bigger you are the harder you fall


Impressive dismount!
That was a solid slide to your feet, then a casual walk away!


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

RideEverything said:


> Impressive dismount!
> That was a solid slide to your feet, then a casual walk away!


like a boss.


----------



## mr_bump (May 6, 2007)

Taupo, New Zealand


----------



## RobbVII (Aug 13, 2008)

^^Maybe it's the angle, but that bike looks like a toy under you.^^


----------



## mr_bump (May 6, 2007)

No, it's an XL Trance and is the right size. It's just the angle. Most of my mates can't believe how big it is. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

*White Park Group Ride (8.24.12) Highlights*

While I'm not 'in' the videos, since the cameras mounted on my bike, its still some Clyde goodness to contribute to the thread :thumbsup:. _(crosspost from Videos and POV Cameras section)_

Finally I was able to put my new GoPro HD Hero2 to use last Friday on a group ride and get some usable footage. I know I need to include a variety of different camera angles, and plan to next time. With it only being my 3rd time at this trail I was just anxious to ride and blow off some work stress :madman:. Keep in mind that I'm still an inexperienced trail rider so it's nothing exciting, although I did clear a set of small doubles, could have been smoother though. And I'm sure the more I get familiar with those trails the less twitchy I'll be with the bars. I had to put an audio track to it since the audio wasn't that great. Let me know what you think.

Click to Play:


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

A little drop while out coaching.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Sometimes being tall really is a disadvantage!







I actually was stuck! I thought I would be able to squeeze under there.
I had the GoPro on the chest mount which ended up being wedged on the seat leading me to struggle to get unclipped from the pedals!
Hilarity all around on this one!


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

I would love to see that vid... Are you going to post it?


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

HAMP said:


> I would love to see that vid... Are you going to post it?


Yes.
I just finished editing and I'm now uploading to Vimeo.
I'll post it when it's finished uploading.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

RideEverything said:


> Sometimes being tall really is a disadvantage!


I thought tall boys just jumped over those.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's some big and tall action mixed in with regular sized people action!
Although, I'm not the only tall person in the vid. One of the ladies is in the tall category!

Where I was wedged under the fallen tree is about a third of the way through the vid.




Enjoy!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

...and from today's ride.


----------



## BluePanda (Sep 26, 2012)

I must say you are a BIG dude...awesome pics though!


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! Great vid man! ! ! I really like the stills mixed in with the vid.

Those trails look fun as hell.. Great job on a few scenes you were riding in.


----------



## RobbVII (Aug 13, 2008)

Just testin my camera out. Messin around in my driveway.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

*The Green Monster*

I haven't had that "scared" feeling while riding my bike in a long time! This feature had me make 2 attempts at getting the balls big enough and then committed on the third try!
The entrance at the top is blind until the front wheel just starts to roll over the edge.

Contemplating the size of balls I need for this feature.








Finally committing!








Given'r!


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

Can we change the name of the Thread to RideEverything Makes us feel like pussies? Seriously though Man you do live up to your name!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

freighttrain48 said:


> Can we change the name of the Thread to RideEverything Makes us feel like pussies? Seriously though Man you do live up to your name!


Yeah, I guess this thread has turned into that. I was hoping that there were more people out there wanting to post pictures of their riding exploits.

I spend a lot of time on my bike. Mileage is what makes you better. Get out and ride and reap the benefits!!

Don't worry, the bike season is quickly winding down in my region and you won't have to look at any new riding pics from me for 6 months. Soon I'll be on a board shredding the snow gnar!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

RideEverything said:


> Thanks for pointing that out...
> 
> ...6 weeks later.


Thanks for the un-named neg props for the above comment.

"Being dick"
Actually, being *a* dick would be pointing out the poor grammar structure of the neg prop sentence.


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

RideEverything said:


> Yeah, I guess this thread has turned into that. I was hoping that there were more people out there wanting to post pictures of their riding exploits.
> 
> I spend a lot of time on my bike. Mileage is what makes you better. Get out and ride and reap the benefits!!
> 
> Don't worry, the bike season is quickly winding down in my region and you won't have to look at any new riding pics from me for 6 months. Soon I'll be on a board shredding the snow gnar!


I get out 4 to 5 days a week but I dont go anywere near as big as you do! I hope you dont take any offense to the previous post. I enjoy watching your videos and pics so keep them coming. Winter is not to far away here on the east coast and I guess I will be switching gears myself to the Splitboard ( assuming the North East has a winter this year)



RideEverything said:


> Thanks for the un-named neg props for the above comment.
> 
> "Being dick"
> Actually, being *a* dick would be pointing out the poor grammar structure of the neg prop sentence.


Whom ever did this is a Dick, All the guy has done is posted first class stoke all season but I guess this is par for the course on MTBR. I am also sure that some gutless wimp will neg rep me now and leave it nameless like the ***** they are.


----------



## tailwinds (Sep 30, 2012)

RideEverything said:


> Where I was wedged under the fallen tree is about a third of the way through the vid.


Done that too but don't have the video... can I use yours?


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

On my old bike making the 26" wheels look like bmx wheels........ 6'7" on XXL Stumpy....


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice work!

Out of curiosity do you normally jump with your seat that high? I would think with the seat being at that height it would get in the way of being able to move the bike in the air and when absorbing the landing.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

RideEverything said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Out of curiosity do you normally jump with your seat that high? I would think with the seat being at that height it would get in the way of being able to move the bike in the air and when absorbing the landing.


Not normally no, this little jump is at the "end" of the trail heading to the parking lot and my buddy snapped the pic............I just never am able to get pics of myself......someday :thumbsup: ......


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

Finally got some good photos and video to show 
























and here is a link to the video I cant figure out how to embed it sorry.


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

RideEverything said:


> Here's another one.
> I've been sitting on this footage for a bit. My motivation for editing is that my HT that I'm riding in the vid is out of commission due to warranty issues. So, I'm vicariously riding my bike through watching myself ride!
> 
> Enjoy!


I just discovered this thread. Cool riding going on here from the big guys, making it look easy. Ride, you are a riding, videoing machine, I wish I had half of your riding skills. What is the soundtrack on this video, thats an interesting sound.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

my phone made this


----------



## Ksousa81 (Aug 22, 2011)

NEMBA Vietnam
Milford, Ma


----------



## armyclimber (Oct 22, 2012)

*Biking in CO*

Im 6'2" 250 and in November I was in CO for a couple days so I did some Mt biking


----------



## jdm28us (Jan 24, 2013)

sweet pics and videos.. i am soooo looking forward to trying to enjoy some of the wonderful trails in east texas.


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

ride everything ,,1st off the video was dope , the stills mixed in & the soundtrack ,,,im 6'6 370lb please by all means keep it up cause its motivation for folks like myself just starting back out,,,,, for the most part I ride solo ,but gotta change that ......& to the room you all seem like a good group of guys so lets do not let "the idiot" in the room discourage anyone from anything .....as niner says it ...pedal dammit


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm still riding hard! 
Just not on a bike!

Here's a shot from a few weeks ago slashing some white gold!








edit: I'm not sure that my computer is working. I can't see the pic that I've uploaded. Sorry if it hasn't worked.


----------



## spectre04 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great pics, gents. Sincerely hope to have some of my own up here soon.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

With my Gear, 245ish pounds hurling through the air


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

That looks like a serious gap that needs to be cleared. No coming up short!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

the angle makes it look bigger than it is, I'd say it's about 10ft gap, and yeah, you "have" to clear it............it's fuuuuunnnn!!! there's about 15 doubles on this flow trail, it's so much fun......


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

The first log ride drop of the season.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

6'8" & 250#'s, dropping in on a Surly Pugsley at Cunningham Park in Queens, NYC:


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Fitting name for your size Gigantic! Big guy on a big bike!
Nice trail feature in the background as well.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

I am having fun with this panorama program lately.

Here's a pic from a ride recently in Pemberton, BC.


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

digthemlows said:


> the angle makes it look bigger than it is, I'd say it's about 10ft gap, and yeah, you "have" to clear it............it's fuuuuunnnn!!! there's about 15 doubles on this flow trail, it's so much fun......


aay dighemlows ,,,way to do da dam thing !!!!! keep on doing what your doing , love to see us big boys putting it down on the trails . im 6'5 370lbs , but mentally I feel like im 100lbs ...lol.. i'm just starting back out after like a 15yr hiatus , tried to get some air time in a trail by me ......ended up wit a bruised tailbone ..oouch ....yea I know but can't wait to fully recover and go back at it .


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

Just a little road gap at home and ET at Blackrock.
6'3"ish at 260ish.

Brock...


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice!
Blackrock is sweet! I've been there twice and still want to go back and ride more! I may live in Whistler and ride the bike park regularly but Blackrock has sweet, sweet smooth tacky dirt. Not a braking bump in sight!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

My bike is currently waiting on a part to be made rideable again so I thought I'd hit up some snow riding. The weather has been amazing for Spring riding this season! Blackcomb is open until May 27.

Blackcomb Mountain, Crystal Ridge area.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

More panorama photo trickery:


----------



## karvanet (Apr 19, 2011)

*Big and Tall Action Pics & Vids*

Crank it up on Whistler last year. My first "confirmed" lift off! 6'1" 290 lbs riding my new RM Flatline.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Big and Tall Action Pics & Vids*

the action was me going over the bars in a rock garden.... 3 stitches aint bad but having it happen on the first run sucked

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WWStone (Oct 5, 2005)

Here's my contribution to the big & tall action thread. My first MTB video filmed over the last 6 months or so. I started riding again after a 4 year hiatus off the bike and weighing 260lbs. It took 2 years to get down to 215lbs. I would probably be further along as far as weight goes, but I moved from AZ to NM and have been eating all the New Mexican food I was cut off from the last 14 years in AZ. It's all good though, I love riding in NM. Anyways, hope you like the video. Thx Jeff

PS...The video is in HD if watched through Vimeo..


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

WWStone said:


> Here's my contribution to the big & tall action thread. My first MTB video filmed over the last 6 months or so. I started riding again after a 4 year hiatus off the bike and weighing 260lbs. It took 2 years to get down to 215lbs. I would probably be further along as far as weight goes, but I moved from AZ to NM and have been eating all the New Mexican food I was cut off from the last 14 years in AZ. It's all good though, I love riding in NM. Anyways, hope you like the video. Thx Jeff
> 
> PS...The video is in HD if watched through Vimeo..


Good Job on the video, looks like a fun trail!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Fun vid and riding!
It looks like there is decent flow on the descending part of the trail!


----------



## tysonnemb (Jan 23, 2010)

Bad pic, but from Dawn to Dusk in Phoenix. 6'3" 215 there. I may have dropped out of Clydesdale since though...


----------



## caljah (May 11, 2013)

Thank you, great video.


----------



## Sigmatero (Aug 20, 2007)

WWStone- great video. That's a 26er, right? Have you tried a 29er? Made a huge difference in the fun factor for me.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

6'3" 225. Don't usually hang out in the big boys forum. Mainly because I collect and ride vintage and scan those forums. Here are a few action pics on some old vintage steeds:


----------



## tysonnemb (Jan 23, 2010)

Aemmer said:


> 6'3" 225. Don't usually hang out in the big boys forum. Mainly because I collect and ride vintage and scan those forums. Here are a few action pics on some old vintage steeds:
> 
> You may appreciate this road bike I've been riding then...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

tysonnemb said:


> Aemmer said:
> 
> 
> > 6'3" 225. Don't usually hang out in the big boys forum. Mainly because I collect and ride vintage and scan those forums. Here are a few action pics on some old vintage steeds:
> ...


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

*A new vid*

This is the first bike vid of the season.
Enjoy!





AND AGAIN! from RideEverything on Vimeo.

The title reflects the theme of the video.
WORCA (Whistler Off Road Cycling Association) holds weekly Toonie Rides throughout the biking season in Whistler. They are social rides/races that are held on local trails throughout the valley. After the ride/race a local business provides dinner and beer(s).
This is the second time that this course has been run. I filmed and made a video last year. I thought I'd do it again.
It's the second time pedaling up through the Whistler Olympic Sliding Centre.
"And Again" references the amount of waiting that happened on the descending portion of the course. That happens when there is a wide selection of rider abilities and slick conditions!

This is the same course from last year. You can see the first vid in post #17 in this thread.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

A rare pic of me....usually behind the camera, oh and it was a break in the action.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Fun!


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

My friend took this picture of me a few weeks back. The camera wasn't set up correctly, but I think it still came out pretty good!


----------



## Fachiro1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Not the best picture...post ride winddown at Bonelli Park/Puddingstone Lake.

5'10" 245lbs.............35lb bike............too slow....too heavy...........ride more....lose weight.....HAPPY!!!


----------



## tysonnemb (Jan 23, 2010)

Riding National Trail in Phoenix.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

At 6f6 and 210lbs I don't know if I qualify as a Clyde, but here is a video:


----------



## tysonnemb (Jan 23, 2010)

davidfrench said:


> At 6f6 and 210lbs I don't know if I qualify as a Clyde, but here is a video:


You may qualify as tall though


----------



## throwfar (Oct 10, 2009)

*My contribution*

Haven't visited the forum in a while... just got back from Trestle full of motivation to ride. Need to lose weight too, been off the bike too long.

I'm 6'4'' 300lbs, ride a Santa Cruz Heckler and love it! Here are some videos and pics






This is Arizona from Jeremy Silverman on Vimeo.






Sedona 4.3.10 Mountain Biking from Jeremy Silverman on Vimeo.


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

rideeverything post #107 please tell me whut kind of camera ( settings too) your using ... i'e been dying for some pics of me & my wife like that for the man cave


----------



## Fattires40 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Big and Tall Action Pics & Vids*



armyclimber said:


> Im 6'2" 250 and in November I was in CO for a couple days so I did some Mt biking


Hey bro, nice video! I was curious as to what editing software you're using, nice job!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Second ride of the season.
Mmmmm, dirt!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

I guess no one takes pictures when riding?
There's only so much internet nerding and e-biking one can do. The internet will, most likely, still be here when you get back. 
Go out and ride your bike and take pictures!

Here's to reviving the stoke of this thread with my new bike!


----------



## karvanet (Apr 19, 2011)

*Big and Tall Action Pics & Vids*

You're right, this thread can't die!









This is shot on Crank-it-up at Whistler Bike Park.


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

I always think I should take more pics when riding. Next time out I'm gonna take some pics of me and my boys riding and I'll get them posted up.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

karvanet said:


> This is shot on Crank-it-up at Whistler Bike Park.


Great pic!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

mark! said:


> I always think I should take more pics when riding. Next time out I'm gonna take some pics of me and my boys riding and I'll get them posted up.


I think the same!
The last 2 seasons has had me taking fewer and fewer pictures when out riding. 
I believe it's a combination of things. But, the two biggest reasons are that I find myself riding by myself more often and my quest for flow has me stopping less to to take pics.
Having just built up a new bike has me riding substantially more and with more people. Thus getting more pics all of a sudden!

Usually pics happen when there is a larger feature on the trail that needs scoping so everyone stops to have a look and to session the feature a few times. Also pics happen more often if I'm/we're riding a trail that has been ridden a lot so it's no problem to stop and take pics.

As you said, @mark!, the way that you get pics is to start the ride already planning to take pictures!


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

you guys are rite ....we cant let this topic die ...heres my 2 cents hahahahaha


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

hey rideeverything ..................youre a shredder dude !!!!!!


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

shredding at Allaire, NJ this spring:


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Squeezing in another short ride before the season wraps up here.

A few pics with some photo trickery.

















Showing some ugly jump technique here! Just a "little" behind the bike!


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

as always ....rideeverything..........another set of awesome pics!!!!!!!!!! how do you put so many of you in one frame?


----------



## karvanet (Apr 19, 2011)

RideEverything said:


> Squeezing in another short ride before the season wraps up here.
> 
> A few pics with some photo trickery.
> 
> ...


That's great, what trail are you riding?


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

DSFA said:


> Me= Fat guy pushing up hill at the start, Lg Slopestyle at 58sec.
> OFFICIAL - Valmont Bike Park - Aerial Imaging Productions & Got Aerial - YouTube


AWESOME! I need a place like that! Just now starting to hit some jumps. The "dirt jump" style hits with sharp steep lips still very intimidating though... even the little ones.

Here's me (6even, 260 in my birthday suit):
Instagram

Instagram

Instagram

And this is what eventually happens
Instagram


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Can't let this thread die....


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

ACLakey Video - Pinkbike


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

MhzMonster said:


> Can't let this thread die....


Adam! Good to put a face to the name!

Here's some perspective on the things we put our bikes through


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

DABIGSEAT said:


> as always ....rideeverything..........another set of awesome pics!!!!!!!!!! how do you put so many of you in one frame?





karvanet said:


> That's great, what trail are you riding?


Sorry, I haven't been checking this forum for quite some time.

To answer your questions the photo trickery is done with a panoramic photo stitching program. If you take sequence shots you can compile them into one photo with certain photo editing software.

The trails in those pictures are AM/PM and It's Business Time in Whistler, BC.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

MhzMonster said:


> Can't let this thread die....


Thanks for keeping it going!
Great shot!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

I really like this pic because I set the camera up with a timer and had to make sure I was riding past at the right moment. It worked out quite well!
What also surprises me is that I'm riding in shorts in early March in this picture. Normally this trail is under about 1.5m of snow at this time of year! It was a **** snow year here in Whistler. Oh well, it just meant that we could ride bikes and go snowboarding all in the same day!








The next two shots are from late April.

Some steep bridge work.








Some high bridge work!








And, today.

An angry snake from today's ride!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Br80 said:


> Adam! Good to put a face to the name!
> Here's some perspective on the things we put our bikes through


Yeah, usually my ugly mug is behind the camera :skep:

My passion for photography and biking are two interests that I've never really merged together for some reason.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

I love a solid XC ride!


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Big and Tall Action Pics & Vids*

Delete.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

SSKC on my 36er


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Gettin' sendy!


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Big and Tall Action Pics & Vids*






Duthie Hill Big Bad Wolf drop (5 feet)

7ft, 260 lbs, on my too small for me Kona Process 2013

Sorry, don't have editing skills...go halfway in to see the action...was by myself so had to set it up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

Still photo of the drop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Sweet! 
I'm riding at Duthie tomorrow.
I'm excited to ride what is new. It's been about 4 years since I've been there.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

There's always a lot of talk of riding but no pictures or vids of riding.
C'mon, I can't the only one documenting my stoke!

Here's a quick vid filmed and edited on my phone from a little session on my ride last week.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

RideEverything said:


> There's always a lot of talk of riding but no pictures or vids of riding.
> C'mon, I can't the only one documenting my stoke!
> 
> Here's a quick vid filmed and edited on my phone from a little session on my ride last week.


Awesome!

Well damn... "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to RideEverything again."


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

6'6" on the DirtySixer (this first proto is 2 sizes too big for me)....


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

6' 260lbs doing come light CX Action today.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

A smallish tech drop from today's ride.


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

Raystown lake PA Skills park (prior to the last day crash)


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Fatbike sand race.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's another phone video edit from a ride a few weeks back. 
I was out riding with my wife. That's a rarity these days as normally one of us is at home with our child while the other is out riding. 
Hopefully I'm not breaking any forum rules as she isn't anywhere close to Clyde category! lol!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Just enjoying the ride...:thumbsup:


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's a phone video from a rare sorta sunny day recently.

Enjoy!


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Race I was in/ first ride on my TF. 250lbs of pawl killing powwwa


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Some Clydesdale fall colours.


----------



## jesspal (Apr 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Big and Tall action videos says the thread title! So there you go, have a look at Shaq on a DirtySixer in the new ad for Amex!


----------



## pasdell (Oct 17, 2016)

*Big Man Gettin' Big Air at Big Marsh*

6'7'' 235# on the new singletrack course at Big Marsh Bike Park- Chicago, IL


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Nothing amazing but here's me and a few buddies screwing around...I'm the slow guy on the chase...


----------



## bigthom (Dec 14, 2010)

Clydesdale Action - Album on Imgur

Having fun over the holidays with my boy at the MTB Park.

6'8" and 260lbs


----------



## spaztwelve (Apr 14, 2006)

On my new Commencal META V4.2


----------



## Morris759 (Mar 19, 2016)

At age 38 and 295lbs I surprised myself I could do this after 17 years of not doing anything . Ledge was just a little short of my 27.5"/2.35 wheels


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Morris759 said:


> At age 38 and 295lbs I surprised myself I could do this after 17 years of not doing anything . Ledge was just a little short of my 27.5"/2.35 wheels


Well done man... Get up that ledge. Morris759? I have a Morris mini 850


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

A pic from this summer at Northstar
6' 240lbs 44yo
You can see my 13yo son in the background with the red helmet.


----------



## eddieknight (Jul 20, 2015)

6'4"
270lb
45 years old


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice! 
Sending it!


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

eddieknight said:


> 6'4" 270lb 45 years old


Whip it! Whip it good!


----------



## eddieknight (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks.......just trying to stay young


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Working on getting sideways on my Banshee Prime in the Whistler Bike Park last week. 
Just a small jump.









#loudhubssavelives!


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

Runnin the flow trail on my Manitou Mastodon equipped Motobecane Sturgis XL.
6'3" and 260lbs, 46 years old, and a partially paralyzed leg from a dirt bike crash (so I have a hard time getting my foot in the right spot at the beginning)...


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

Hell Mary at Eagle Bike Park


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

KTMNealio said:


> Runnin the flow trail on my Manitou Mastodon equipped Motobecane Sturgis XL.
> 6'3" and 260lbs, 46 years old, and a partially paralyzed leg from a dirt bike crash (so I have a hard time getting my foot in the right spot at the beginning)...


Good on ya!
That trail looks so fast! Is the surface loose and sandy? It looks like you could get your drift on through those corners!
That trail area is the complete opposite of where I ride.That is so wide open and smooth!!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

KTMNealio said:


> Hell Mary at Eagle Bike Park


That looks like a super fun jump line!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's a quick vid of a feature that my SO and I rode about a month back.
She's definitely not in Clyde territory!


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

RideEverything said:


> Good on ya!
> That trail looks so fast! Is the surface loose and sandy? It looks like you could get your drift on through those corners!
> That trail area is the complete opposite of where I ride.That is so wide open and smooth!!


Yeah its super smooth and fast. Its hardpack but it has silica sand on it in spots, so sometimes you get a little loose in the corners 

The trails here are like that, or they are just littered with sharp lava rocks.


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

RideEverything said:


> Here's a quick vid of a feature that my SO and I rode about a month back.
> She's definitely not in Clyde territory!


Nice!


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

eddieknight said:


> 6'4"
> 270lb
> 45 years old


I wanna whip it like eddieknight when I get younger.. haha


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Different bikes, different trails.


----------



## Morris759 (Mar 19, 2016)

Few little clips messing around, already down to 245 from 295 that I started


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

Morris759 said:


> Few little clips messing around, already down to 245 from 295 that I started


Nice man! You had me scared on that second drop entering the dry creek bed. I was hoping I wasn't watching a crash video.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

7'4" and 320lbs in Teton Springs, Idaho.


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

davidfrench said:


> 7'4" and 320lbs in Teton Springs, Idaho.
> View attachment 1144752


Those DirtySixer bikes look cool !


----------



## Morris759 (Mar 19, 2016)

astom22 said:


> Nice man! You had me scared on that second drop entering the dry creek bed. I was hoping I wasn't watching a crash video.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Actually they way a learned it was rollable was by mistake, I was expecting a crash myself. ?


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

I hope everyone is getting out and shredding on their bikes this summer!

Here's a few of pics of what I was up to yesterday.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

Excellent videography morris. I'm impressed with your ability too.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

Morris759 said:


> Few little clips messing around, already down to 245 from 295 that I started


What psi where you running? Look like you cohld have pinch flatted on the rim it depressed so much.


----------



## Len Baird (Aug 1, 2017)

I have a condition called acromegaly, so I am a medically induced clydesdale, although I was big for a cyclist before that at around 180lbs in slim racing condition. I am now around 250 at 5'11". I made a video to chronicle my return to cycling.




It's my first GoPro video, and my first edited /put together video.


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

RideEverything said:


> I hope everyone is getting out and shredding on their bikes this summer!
> 
> Here's a few of pics of what I was up to yesterday.
> 
> ...


Nice man !!


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

Party time in Downieville!


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

Another jump line on the RSD Mayor fattie.


----------



## Morris759 (Mar 19, 2016)

From 297 to 237lbs. Starting to have more fun. Plus tire really have helped handle my weight


----------



## Mdp3612 (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

Morris759 said:


> From 297 to 237lbs. Starting to have more fun. Plus tire really have helped handle my weight


Nice trials action!


----------



## MountainLife (Aug 7, 2017)

Hey guys, long time lurker, first time poster.

6'4" 285 lb Clyde here. Started a YouTube channel "Clydesdale Outdoors" a couple weeks back to keep the motivation up for riding and being active outside. Here's one of my videos, I have a few more in the works.


----------



## MountainLife (Aug 7, 2017)

Here's another action video:


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

Nice vids MountainLife. Looks like some fun trails !


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Not great photos, but a lil' action for this thread.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Morris759 said:


> From 297 to 237lbs. Starting to have more fun. Plus tire really have helped handle my weight


Nice.. 
I need to hang out with you, I know I would learn something.

I thought you were a goner at 52sec of the video


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's a little vid I put together recently.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

And, some mesmerizing entertainment!


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice vid with some nice editing. The vid looks like it's in the wrong sub-forum, you don't look like a Clyde...


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

HAMP said:


> Nice vid with some nice editing. The vid looks like it's in the wrong sub-forum, you don't look like a Clyde...


Thanks!

lol!
I guess I carry my size well?
I'm 200cm (6'6") and 109kg (240lbs - ish)
I do make the 29er wheels look like a smaller size, though. Ever since I've been on a 29er I regularly have people asking what size wheel I have when I'm out riding. And, then they're surprised when I say they're 29!

It makes me wonder if people thought I was riding a mini clown bike when all there was to ride were 26ers!


----------



## 307local (Feb 9, 2009)

Pic of a fun feature in the desert of green river, wy and a short video of a playful logride in Queenstown, NZ on my way too small for me Bronson. 

(and yes, at 6'8", 225 lb, 39.5" inseam, I am currently looking into getting a bike that actually fits) 









[video]https://www.facebook.com/brad.schunk/videos/10154262512387703/[/video]


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

307local said:


> Pic of a fun feature in the desert of green river, wy and a short video of a playful logride in Queenstown, NZ on my way too small for me Bronson.
> 
> (and yes, at 6'8", 225 lb, 39.5" inseam, I am currently looking into getting a bike that actually fits)
> 
> ...


I see a XXL hightower or hightower LT in your future. I'm on an XXL tallboy and it's amazing to have a bike fit me.


----------



## 307local (Feb 9, 2009)

it's on my list. Want to check out the hightower, the tallboy, and the GG smash and trail pistol. I'm not sure I need the long travel. My drop comfort zone is realistically limited to the 2.5-3' range at my upper limit.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I run the tallboy with a 130mm fork and a 200mm dropper. It will handle almost anything I throw at it. Having the seat disappear lets you shift your weight around on the really steep stuff and jumps. I also run a CC inline rear shock and it transformed the rear of the bike. The front is so long on the new bikes that the ratio to the chain stay length gets out of wack. I was having to shift my weight way forward on flatter corners or the front wanted to wash out. Just swapped out the fork CSU from 51mm to 44mm offset and it made the bike more balanced and stable. Highly recommend a smaller fork offset for riders our size.
FYI i'm just over 6'4" , 36 inseam and 185lb


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

307local said:


> it's on my list. Want to check out the hightower, the tallboy, and the GG smash and trail pistol. I'm not sure I need the long travel. My drop comfort zone is realistically limited to the 2.5-3' range at my upper limit.


I'm 6'6" 37 inch inseam.. im on a XL GG Pedalhead in 27.5 plus and its great. I even saw somone in the GG section that was 6'8" or 6'9" and GG made him an even bigger frame from their XL's


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

KTMDirtFace said:


> I'm 6'6" 37 inch inseam.. im on a XL GG Pedalhead in 27.5 plus and its great. I even saw somone in the GG section that was 6'8" or 6'9" and GG made him an even bigger frame from their XL's


I know its always possible to meet or see someone taller, but when you're 6'6 and see someone 6'9, how does it feel?

I'm only 6'1 and when I see someone much taller then me, my eyebrow lifts up and I say to myself "Damn, they are tall"


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

HAMP said:


> I know its always possible to meet or see someone taller, but when you're 6'6 and see someone 6'9, how does it feel?
> 
> I'm only 6'1 and when I see someone much taller then me, my eyebrow lifts up and I say to myself "Damn, they are tall"


It doesn't happen often.
In college I played some pick up bball games against a ncaa 7 footer.. he dunked on head every play down lol.


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

Weird!!! Lol,,,but not as much as when the 5'5" guy is like ,,,oh you mtb ,,,they make a bike that big....lol.....smh


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

6'8" 250-260ish, size 17 feet, 7'2" wingspan, XXXXL gloves. BIG! I also have a lot of big friends from my previous career as a professional volleyball player and I am slowly converting them into dirt bags.

I myself have a big of mountain biking from some wreckless years spent downhilling, freeriding, DJing, in college but a lot of my friends have only ridden a mountain bike a handful of times. It is pretty interesting putting a bunch of very large, very athletic, and very competitive individuals on bikes together. Big guys fall hard! I have about 6 severed ligaments in my shoulder and knee to support this theory.

Evan

Glory days in college.














XL Banshee Scream and XL Banshee Morphine








Ended up blowing up the rear end on the Banshee hitting a stair gap.








Had a XXL Banshee Morphine








After years of trail riding a grossly undersized 18" Morphine I made the jump into modern bike tech with a XXL Hightower LT. I find the seat post angle is too slack for me but other than that the bike is a capable and playful beast.














The slowly growing big boy biking squad!
6'8" (me), 6'7", 6'6", 6'1", 6'4", 6'7"








Here is a little OTB video from a couple years ago


----------



## Troy Carter (Dec 7, 2016)

This was on our way back from spring break this year at the Mega Cavern. I'm not huge at 6'-4", 240lb but I still feel bad for the bike.

[video]https://photos.smugmug.com/NC-2017/i-bBFgTdX/0/b8752d82/640/Felt%20DD%20at%20MegaCavern-640.mp4[/video]


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Hit a real ramp yesterday for the first time. I have pulled up on mound jumps on the trail before, but this was my first real ramp. I took it a step further today and went down a mild jump line, with some decent size table tops. No pics or vids of that though, next time.
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

Troy Carter said:


> This was on our way back from spring break this year at the Mega Cavern. I'm not huge at 6'-4", 240lb but I still feel bad for the bike.
> 
> [video]https://photos.smugmug.com/NC-2017/i-bBFgTdX/0/b8752d82/640/Felt%20DD%20at%20MegaCavern-640.mp4[/video]


Sweet videos man.


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

Troy Carter said:


> This was on our way back from spring break this year at the Mega Cavern. I'm not huge at 6'-4", 240lb but I still feel bad for the bike.
> 
> [video]https://photos.smugmug.com/NC-2017/i-bBFgTdX/0/b8752d82/640/Felt%20DD%20at%20MegaCavern-640.mp4[/video]


Cool riding spot! Also awesome to see another Clyde on a a Clyde sized bike (fatty). Get yourself some fast rolling tires and pump them to 15psi and you will be able to hold that speed better..


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

askibum02 said:


> Hit a real ramp yesterday for the first time. I have pulled up on mound jumps on the trail before, but this was my first real ramp. I took it a step further today and went down a mild jump line, with some decent size table tops. No pics or vids of that though, next time.
> Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


Nice man, you gotta start somewhere.


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

I apologize in advance for the low camera angle. 

Hardtail fatty (RSD Mayor) on Stormin Mormon at Eagle Bike Park


----------



## OfDirt4Dirt (Sep 9, 2017)

Just picked up this trail ninja on Saturday. It's a big step up from my 21 year old $200 Schwinn and I'm loving it. XL Surly Karate Monkey


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

OfDirt4Dirt said:


> Just picked up this trail ninja on Saturday. It's a big step up from my 21 year old $200 Schwinn and I'm loving it. XL Surly Karate Monkey


Congrats!!!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: For the bike
:thumbsup::thumbsup: For where ever you are, that you can still ride this time of year. It's getting cold for me, and I don't have a fatbike to ride in the snow or should I say 'On' the snow.


----------



## Morris759 (Mar 19, 2016)

240lbs 6ft down from 300lbs since January.


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

Morris759 said:


> 240lbs 6ft down from 300lbs since January.


Well done...What full suspension bike are you crushing there?


----------



## Morris759 (Mar 19, 2016)

It is a 2017 diamondback catch 2. First full suspention for me. Very happy untill now.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

This video was from 2010 but i'm 6'6" 225 ish... I was on a way too small of bike back then ( a large Reign ). Drop video, I also crashed lol.


----------



## Troy Carter (Dec 7, 2016)

KTMNealio said:


> Cool riding spot! Also awesome to see another Clyde on a a Clyde sized bike (fatty). Get yourself some fast rolling tires and pump them to 15psi and you will be able to hold that speed better..


Well I have a Specialized P3 DJ bike as well and it rolls much much better than the fat bike no matter what tires/pressure it has. On that same run on the dirt jumper I have to try not to go too fast.

I forgot about this one...this is at the Cannonsburg ski area in Michigan.

[video]https://carterimaging.smugmug.com/Bicycles/i-d22bPCR/A[/video]


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Got out for a New Year's Day ride, and my son took a picture of me riding some slick rock.
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok, here is one of Rik, one of our customers (he's 7'3") out and riding in Arizona. You might recognize him from his previous career at the Indiana Pacers...


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

davidfrench said:


> Ok, here is one of Rik, one of our customers (he's 7'3") out and riding in Arizona. You might recognize him from his previous career at the Indiana Pacers...
> View attachment 1175821


Rik Smits is the man! Thanks for the pic.

Seen pictures of him on a dirt bike too. I'm a midget compared to him. ( I'm about Reggie Miller height lol )


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

KTMDirtFace said:


> Rik Smits is the man! Thanks for the pic.
> Seen pictures of him on a dirt bike too. I'm a midget compared to him. ( I'm about Reggie Miller height lol )


You mean this one:







It gives an idea of the proportions!

Reggie has one of our demo MTB 36er bike too but he keeps on riding his kids bike (a 29er)! ahahha

Mark Eaton (7'4") is on a DirtySixer too...


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

davidfrench said:


> Reggie has one of our demo MTB 36er bike too but he keeps on riding his kids bike (a 29er)! ahahha


Suppose a 29er for him is like a BMX for shorter people.. lol


----------



## Slyham (Jun 24, 2015)

I need to get some more action pictures, but here's one of me climbing.

I'm 6'5" 215 on a XXL Specialized Stumpjumper 6Fattie


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

davidfrench said:


> You mean this one:
> It gives an idea of the proportions!
> 
> Reggie has one of our demo MTB 36er bike too but he keeps on riding his kids bike (a 29er)! ahahha


Not the moto pic I saw but similar ( it was many years ago, and was more of an action shot ).

Thats pretty sweet, that you make those huge bikes!

Shaq probably needs a 36" wheel with 7" wide fatty tires LOL. ( Edit: haha I was close.. just browsed your website )


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

KTMDirtFace said:


> Not the moto pic I saw but similar ( it was many years ago, and was more of an action shot ).
> Thats pretty sweet, that you make those huge bikes!
> Shaq probably needs a 36" wheel with 7" wide fatty tires LOL. ( Edit: haha I was close.. just browsed your website )


Ahahah, yes Shaq was actually the first tall VIP to get a DirtySixer bike. We are preparing a second one for him...


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

Here's a video of my New Year's Day trip to Uwharrie in NC.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

*Proportions!*

Another 7'3" Rik Smits pic... 








I do believe it's a 29er in front of him...


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Testing out the new XXL Hightower LT!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Sending it!
Nice!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

I got out for my first trail rides of the season over the last few days. 
After 5 months off the bike surprisingly there's still some skill in me!

The forest boat wasn't moored at the dock when I passed through.








See, there's enough technique happening here that it's not hurting my eyes to look at it!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

I played Chicken with myself!


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Niiiice!

Man o Man, I remember when you created this thread and it doesn't seem like it was that long ago. Its a thread I have enjoy keeping up with or is the saying 'Following'?

Keep them vids coming.


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

Manuals, gonna get this bridge next time out!


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)




----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm so jealous of your manual skill!
I've been practicing for years and I'm lucky if I get 10ft.
Both wheelies and manuals seem to be out of reach for me. Although, it would probably help if I spent more than 15 minutes every three weeks to develop the skill!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

HAMP said:


> Niiiice!
> 
> Man o Man, I remember when you created this thread and it doesn't seem like it was that long ago. Its a thread I have enjoy keeping up with or is the saying 'Following'?
> 
> Keep them vids coming.


Thanks!
I'm stoked that you're stoked!

I'm also stoked that more people are starting to share their stoke on this thread as well!


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

RideEverything said:


> I'm so jealous of your manual skill!
> I've been practicing for years and I'm lucky if I get 10ft.
> Both wheelies and manuals seem to be out of reach for me. Although, it would probably help if I spent more than 15 minutes every three weeks to develop the skill!


If you can make it 10ft then you get the concept, some pointers which might help are:

- *Find the balance point*: This is the main goal

- *Trust your brakes*: many people can't find the balance point since they never commit and get their weight back enough, assuming your brakes work well a little squeeze will keep you from loopin' out.

- *Keep your weight low*: the lower center of gravity will make the forward-backward weight transfer slower which will give you more time to correct by shifting body weight around or modulating brakes.

- *Body Position*: (this works for me) arms are essentially straight (helps keep weight back) and have a mild bend in your knees. With your knees bent it allows you room to extend them (shifts weight back) or bend them (shifts weight forward). Once you are up in a manual and hovering around the balance point adjusting weight with your knees is a great way to stay on point.

- *Start straight*: May seem obvious but with so many things to think about while learning the skill make sure when you yank up on the bars you do so while balanced and pointed straight, don't set yourself up for failure by starting a manual when you are not sorted.

- *Knees for R/L balance*: Implemented at a more advanced level for manualing around a corner and stuff like that but important to understand. While your knees are bent moving them inward towards the top tube or outward is a subtle way to adjust your R/L balance. You can see on my bridge manual my knees working as I am just trying to hold it together (but can't).

- *Practice, Practice, Practice*: PRACTICE! lol

Hope these help!
Evan


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the tips!
They're a great reminder as I use the same ones for when I'm at work coaching mtb.

I know what physical aspects are required but my issue is the mental side of things. I am just too scared of looping out regardless of the fact that I have the rear brake covered with my finger! 
The other one is that I'm running clipless on my hardtail and that is making me even more paranoid of looping out while attached to my bike. I have tried manualing and not being clipped in but it doesn't feel like I have the same control.

I just need to get out and practice way more than I actually do! 
As you said, practice, practice, practice. And when you're done PRACTICE some more!!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's a few screen grabs from a short vid I made from yesterday's hangover sufferfest. 
I did it to myself, I know. But having to push back up this rock line numerous times to get the shot I wanted had me question the value of beer and riding bikes! lol!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's the vid.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Let me clear the crickets out this place with this post!

































Here's the vid that correspond with the pics. Enjoy!


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

Redeemed myself on the bridge manual.

All-time commentary thanks to my long time friend who is as weird as I am.


----------



## Streetglider08 (Jun 23, 2012)

Two pics from my first xc race. Clydesdale division of course!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's a few of pics and a vid from a little trip I was on recently.


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm 6'6" tall, and only weigh 170lbs, so I'm not really a Clyde, just a tall dude. Those long legs make me an excellent climber though...


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

It's been a busy summer of breaking a frame and bike parts as well as tearing open my skin as I get flung from my bike!
Now it's rolling into shoulder season which means some down time and time to go ride for myself.

I picked up a new-to-me Transition Sentinel for a good price used and here is the latest ride which I put together here:


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

I ended up selling my XXL Santa Cruz Hightower LT and picked up an XL Pole Evolink 150. The Pole has been quite eye opening and I will not be going back to "normal" bikes after the Pole. I plan to add Pole's new steel hardtail the Taival to my quiver as well. "

I am happy to let any big guys in the San Diego area ride my bike, you will be converted!

Here are some pics with the new bike!
Evan


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

ucsbwsr said:


> I ended up selling my XL Santa Cruz Hightower LT and picked up an XL Pole Evolink 150. The Pole has been quite eye opening and I will not be going back to "normal" bikes after the Pole. I plan to add Pole's new steel hardtail the Taival to my quiver as well. "
> 
> I am happy to let any big guys in the San Diego area ride my bike, you will be converted!
> 
> ...


I've been following your build thread. You have some great analysis on everything bike related and being tall!

I was already aware of Pole before I saw your Taival thread. It has me me trying to justify getting one! I do, possibly, have a warranty frame coming so it's hard to justify putting money down when I don't need to.

I was seriously trying to get either the Evolink 140 or 158 but finances wouldn't allow.
Then I cracked my frame and was without a bike as an MTB coach! As I was desperately trawling the buy&sells I stumbled across a great deal on a well specced Transition Sentinel.
I'm surprised that in all of your posts about bike sizing for tall people you never mention a Sentinel.

I agree with your assessment of the High Tower LT. I got a chance to ride one while I was bikeless. As a tall person with an exceptionally high pedaling saddle height it felt like I was a million miles behind the rear wheel when pedaling up any sort of hill!


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

RideEverything said:


> I'm surprised that in all of your posts about bike sizing for tall people you never mention a Sentinel.


Thanks for the kind words, Us big guys are dealt the short hand when it comes to cycling and info/feedback can be limited so although my experiences are limited (big-picture) I try to share in detail what I can.

I have no personal experience on the Sentinel but it's specs look pretty solid and I hear good things. I always root for the under-dog and I have been a fan of the company since inception. In terms of sizing it does have a slight hand up on the XXL HTLT which, as I would say, puts it at the top of "popular" bike brands in terms of large sizing, a notch above this is Mondraker with their 515mm reach bikes, there are some just-released enduro bikes which are in the 510-515mm range like the Bold Unplugged. Then at the top of the heap you have Pole and Nicolia which offers XLs in the 53Xmm range, Nicolai offers an XXL @ 555mm reach and is the longest production bike in the world.

To be honest I feel a lot of us big guys, say 6'5" and taller are used to "making bikes work" since we simply have not had bikes which truly fit us properly. Being 6'7" and coming from an 18" Banshee Morphine which was down 110mm of reach to the Hightower LT I thought the Santa Cruz was the best thing ever, then getting on the Pole which adds about 40mm of reach that was really noticed and appreciated, now the 555mm XXL Nicolai G16 gets me curious. The point is us big guys are always compromising and after riding the Pole all the mainstream bikes (<515mm reach) seem obsolete. Maybe it isn't fair to say that since there is a lot that can be tweaked with cockpit and saddle adjustments but it it my gut reaction since being a tall guy and riding a really long bike is a breath of fresh air.

Here is another way of putting it, I am a co-owner of a bike shop in Hawaii and my business partner bought me the XXL 2018 HTLT, I rode it for a season and then sold it for $1,000 profit, in theory I could have a brand new Santa Cruz every season and make money when selling each bike. My partner asked me if I wanted him to buy me a 2019 HTLT and I said no thanks. I bought the Pole out of pocket and will be buying another one, I think that speaks volumes.

Evan


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

ucsbwsr said:


> I bought the Pole out of pocket and will be buying another one, I think that speaks volumes.


Now I really want to try one!

Pole was here in Whistler during Crankworx. They had a tent set up on the Village Stroll but I never got around to checking it out and getting a chance to throw a leg over the bikes they had on display. 
All my friends were telling me I really needed to go have a look. But the stars didn't align and I never made it.

I did see Onni and Leo in the bike park and in the lift line. My god is the Machine a beautiful bike!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Out gettin' after it today!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

More!
There's always MOAR!
...because riding bikes is fun!


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Just found this thread and thought I'd share a few from riding our local Mesa's.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

Silentfoe said:


> Just found this thread and thought I'd share a few from riding our local Mesa's.


Sick terrain and nice pics. So much grip on those rock faces.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

ucsbwsr said:


> Sick terrain and nice pics. So much grip on those rock faces.


Very true

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Let's keep this thread alive guys!

Nothing special, just a quick photo from a huge group ride and picnic last weekend. Met a ton of awesome people... Good times!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice!

The bike season is just starting up in my region so pictures will be showing up soon.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's a few from the past couple of weeks as the snow is receding slowly in my region.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

RideEverything said:


> Here's a few from the past couple of weeks as the snow is receding slowly in my region.


Haha... I knew you'd chime in if I resurrected this thread! Awesome man, great pics, Keep it up!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Are you on Strava? If so, PM me and I'll add you. Or anyone else for that matter! Us Clydes need to stick together, for motivation and stuff!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

It was my first ride in town today as some of the lower trails are now snow free.

A little rock rollin'.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

My fave photo from today's ride!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Another yesterday, another ride.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Today's ride was in Pemberton.
This is the first sizeable drop of the season. I managed to land right in the sweet spot as you can barely hear the touch down. I still got it. Even on a hardtail!


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Making an XL Bronson look small this past weekend in Bentonville.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

jeremy3220 said:


>


Nice!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm still getting after it!


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's a few drops from an mtb trip a couple of weeks back.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

Whoa! I guess no one is riding!

For whatever reason my memory was joggled about this thread and I had a look. Two years is a while! The funny thing is I'm posting pictures of the same drops as from my last post above! But, on a hardtail. (A Pole Taival XL, 160mm Lyrik, -1.5° angleset)

I guess I've been slacking with the picture posts as I've still been taking photos. Maybe I'll get busy and do a massive photo dump here. Or, maybe not. I'll see what tickles my fancy.



















Well, keep on ridin', ya big lugs!
And, maybe share some pictures!


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I've just now seen this thread. Last year I was close to 250, but now I'm about 205.

This video was put together this spring, I was about 225 then. It's just a little edit of my morning ride. No Red Bull moments or anything like that.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

It's hardtail season now that it's raining constantly!

Here's a few pictures from the past few weeks. There was even a brief day where the sun actually came out!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

📷
Dirth Surfin' (Alameda Park, Butler, PA)


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

6’7, 240lbs











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

My ride from last week.. First time down Braille Trail, so we weren't pushing it very hard. We've already been down Flow Trail a number of times, thought we'd try another route. It's steeper and shorter with more techy sections than Flow Trail.


----------

